
Vulcanizer: A Library for Operating Elasticsearch - yarapavan
https://githubengineering.com/vulcanizer-a-library-for-elasticsearch/
======
jillesvangurp
Nice. I'd suggest also pulling out e.g. metrics and recovery progress. Also
interesting to list aliases.

More dangerous, but useful would be running queries via chat as well. You
could use the same syntax as the dev console in kibana for this.

------
outworlder
Oh yay, that's sorely needed.

This should help in writing a replacement for Curator. Curator is very handy
and essential to many deployments, but also completely dumb.

------
rememberlenny
Repo link:
[https://github.com/github/vulcanizer](https://github.com/github/vulcanizer)

